# Farewell!



## Drifloon Rocks (Jan 2, 2009)

This doesn't belong in the absences thread.

You may have noticed that i have been much less active on the forums as of late. I'm pretty much quitting the forums. I'll still lurk and post once in a while, but I don't really have anything to contribute to the site, since I suck at updating projects. So I'm pretty much gone.

Those people that hated me, you may rejoice now.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Hrrm... Then I hope you'll have a good time doing, well, whatever you'll be doing from now on.

Bye!


----------



## surskitty (Jan 2, 2009)

That's fine but you don't need a thread for this.


----------

